# New tank/ fliter ??



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I just moved out into a new apartment with good strong concreate floors and the Landlord tells me I'm free to have a tank of any size.
















my first tank choice was their 108 gallon tank.

the measures are 72" x 18" x 20"









my other I now am leaning towards is smaller at 86.4 gallons
48" x 18" x 24"









i wish it was 60 Long at least but they have nothing in between to offer there.

I figured it would be easier to get an 86 for it being easier to maintain and that I've only had before 25 gallon tanks so it's a bit of a jump 
this way I can still have 5 or 6 piranhas to start and about 4 long term. 
I'm pretty eager. Pets Unlimited here in Burnside, Dartmouth in Nova Scotia - Canada (for all those seeking little piranhas) have about 30 babies now in a 66 gallon tank on special for 15 bucks a little guy.

I guess my question is filtering. I want something thats from around here so its easier for me to maintain my aquarium. We got Biolife filters but they told me once they bust they bust. That the fluvals are fixable and people like them alot. So we fluvals, penguins, aqua clears and i think a couple other equal names. I'd like to just take the the quiet Fluval 404 but i dont think its enough from what i'm told by you guys. What are some names for wet/dry filters and what do you guys just generally reccomend in pet store wise good filters?









thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

OMG ... that is teh exact same LFS i goto, where do you live?
... ask Pierre or Charlie to help you out there... they will get you geared up


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get the 108 if you have the space. As for filter I recommend building your own wet/dry. If you do buy one for you tank you will be spending $200. You can look in supernates wet/dry plans.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

any filter will be suitable, as long as you do regular water changes - the key to sucsess!


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

i Live in Highfield park just 15 min walk from Pets Unlim. I'll try asking for one of those guys, i've probably talked to one before. One guy who everyone of them seemed to turn to had crutches and a bit of a limp. he seemed like the man!  
the ones i talked to were real cool but i dunno what size to get for sure

what filtration does the 404 Fluval provide?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

I go to that lfs on occasion i just bought the only 3 big ones they had left in that tank. When i upgraded to my 108 i got 3 more and they were the only one with them big enough to go with the ones i already had. Anyway i would go with 2 ac300 in the 87g. But i mean for the price difference i would go with the 108 as well in the long run they would be happier.

croz


----------

